# Breck Hostels



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

uh oh. Hostiles in Breck!? Steer clear!


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Condoms, condoms, condoms..........Breck is a cesspool of venereal diseases.


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

mojo maestro said:


> Condoms, condoms, condoms..........Breck is a cesspool of venereal diseases.


...?
Are you guys looking at what I am looking at? I'm not sure if this is the typical sarcasm this forum oozes... lol?

It has a 96 cleanliness rating?


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

FRBO (for rent by owner) some great deals +++ you"ll have a kitchen & can cook.. Just google Breck FRBO.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

a4h Saint said:


> I am a college student heading to breck this March with some friends. Looking to snowboard for cheap, don't mind about amenities much. I am having a bit of trouble understanding this pricing: The Bivvi - Breckenridge, Colorado
> 
> Is the $60 option per person or for all 4 beds?
> Seems simple, but I am kind of slow. Thanks guys.
> ...


Fireside Inn bed and breakfast is where I stayed last winter when I did a solo trip, 41 dollars a night for a bed in the dorm room. Great location and awesome host.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Fireside Inn is definitely cheaper and closer to the Gondola. The Bivy is nice as it's only a year or two old. It's on the south side of town. 

I love the two ass clowns that don't live here trying to speak like they know about this town. 

Keystone is where the cesspool of venereal disease lurks. Those fucking swamp donkeys have had more cock in them than a hen house.


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Fireside Inn is definitely cheaper and closer to the Gondola. The Bivy is nice as it's only a year or two old. It's on the south side of town.
> 
> I love the two ass clowns that don't live here trying to speak like they know about this town.
> 
> Keystone is where the cesspool of venereal disease lurks. Those fucking swamp donkeys have had more cock in them than a hen house.


Thanks BA, and the above. The bivy pics looked really nice. Ill look at the fireside. Still doesn't answer my question completely though. Is the price on the link for each bed or for the 4 beds total?


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

it's per person. go to their actual site The Bivvi Hostel | Breckenridge, CO


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

16gkid said:


> Fireside Inn bed and breakfast is where I stayed last winter when I did a solo trip, 41 dollars a night for a bed in the dorm room. Great location and awesome host.


did you have to share the room with other people since you went alone?


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

SkullAndXbones said:


> did you have to share the room with other people since you went alone?


Yep the dorm room has like 8 beds in it, great way to meet others doing solo trips also


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Rookie09 said:


> uh oh. Hostiles in Breck!? Steer clear!





mojo maestro said:


> Condoms, condoms, condoms..........Breck is a cesspool of venereal diseases.





BurtonAvenger said:


> ….Keystone is where the cesspool of venereal disease lurks. Those fucking swamp donkeys have had more cock in them than a hen house.





16gkid said:


> Yep the *dorm room has like 8 beds in it, great way to meet others* doing solo trips also


Based on some of the warnings and suggestions given, here's something to keep in mind for your visit,… :thumbsup:


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

Just a heads up to anyone looking to visit breck ona functional budget, the bivvi hostel was a little beyond our price and the fireside didnt quite have what we were looking for. We ended up grabing this lot on VRBO. Most functional place I have managed to dig up for an amazing price! Like I said, its definitely not luxury, but if you just are going to ride, can't beat it.
Edelweiss Vacation Rental - VRBO 141284 - 0 BR Historic District Condo in CO, Closest Condo to Gondola, Top Floor Main St with Views.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

That is a great location. Close to the Gondola and 2 bus stops to nightlife.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

a4h Saint said:


> Just a heads up to anyone looking to visit breck ona functional budget, the bivvi hostel was a little beyond our price and the fireside didnt quite have what we were looking for. We ended up grabing this lot on VRBO. Most functional place I have managed to dig up for an amazing price! Like I said, its definitely not luxury, but if you just are going to ride, can't beat it.
> Edelweiss Vacation Rental - VRBO 141284 - 0 BR Historic District Condo in CO, Closest Condo to Gondola, Top Floor Main St with Views.


Damn that's decent! I'd rent one of those places out to live that close to such awesome riding (obviously on some sort of monthly rent cycle...)


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

radiomuse210 said:


> Damn that's decent! I'd rent one of those places out to live that close to such awesome riding (obviously on some sort of monthly rent cycle...)


When you step into the monthly rent cycle it gets costly fast because HOA's do not like it out here.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

wife and I booked a RBO condo at Copper for 20 days this year $1500 Nov-Dec & 5 days Breck $550 yes lots of amazing prices.


----------

